# How to persuade parents for a rat?



## OrangeOddSocks (Jan 7, 2021)

the title says it all. How do I persuade my parents for rats? They say rat tails are weird.

Also, how much money in total with all the supplies would a rat be?

And, how long do they live?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tell your parents that there's something weird about everything and just because they don't like rat tails doesn't mean that they have to dislike rats in general 
Also, send them this amazing video which I got from @VivDaRatLuver





For the supplies thing, it depends on what you use. There are so many different products with different prices. For rats, you need a lot of toys- if you mind your wallet and DIY some toys the total cost of toys at first might be about $100. (I'm in the US though and the toys in Canada might have different prices) Also, your rats will destroy some toys (LOL) so you will have to replace some eventually.
I really can't say for bedding- there are so many types (paper, aspen, pellets, hemp, etc.) with different costs and I don't know how much bedding you have, and when you clean your cage. Or, if you're using fleece, I don't know if your rats are chewers, how much fleece is for you, etc.
A good, spacious cage is about $100-$300 here in the US, but my rat friends in Canada have said that it's extremely hard to find good cages with good prices over there. The critter nation is one of the best cages, but the cost of shipping to Canada is outrageous. You might want to check Kijiji to see if there are critter nations, or other suitable cages (do your research so you know what are suitable cages) for sale.
That's all I want to list right now (I'll be typing forever if I try to explain the cost of everything!) but if you research and browse amazon, kijiji, etc. I'm sure you can figure out an average price for yourself.

Also @OrangeOddSocks, please please please research if you're planning to get rats. Just like any other pet, they require unique care and they aren't pets that you can just get without knowing how to care for them. (which applies to every single pet you can get)


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Just like any other pet, they require unique care and they aren't pets that you can just get without knowing how to care for them. (which applies to every single pet you can get)


I very strongly agree.


----------



## OrangeOddSocks (Jan 7, 2021)

I will definitely research, that’s why I joined this forum! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

If you need any help researching or any resources we will happy to inform you! Best of luck with your parents!


----------



## OrangeOddSocks (Jan 7, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> If you need any help researching or any resources we will happy to inform you! Best of luck with your parents!


Thank you


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Thx @Willow&Whiskers for recommending that video. My parents always used to tell me that if I want something I have to work for it (so cliche)but if I did tons of research and could explain to them everything I would do to take care of them and answer every one of their questions they would let me save up to get what I wanted.

I would save at least $200 for vet bills if your parents aren't gonna pay in full. I looked at how much the PetPlanet Rat and Ferret cage (one of the best in the UK) and it was 200 pounds which is a good price.

Here is a list of everything you need and the approximate startup price:
Hides: $0-$30 
Hammocks: $10-$50
Bedding: $30-$100
Bridges, Ropes, Ladders, etc.: $10-$50
Tunnels: $5-$20
Chew Toys: $0-$70
Litter boxes: $5-$40
Water bottles/Bowls: $5-$20
Food Bowls: $0-$10
Food: $15-$150
Cage: $50-$300
The rat themself (this is for one rat remember you need at least two): $20-$100

Total cost (not including vet fund): $150-$870


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't forget all the money you spend at the dollar store buying junk for them 😂


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

DIY/Cheaper ways to do everything:

*Hides:* Use cardboard boxes or safe paper mache
*
Hammocks*: Make your own. There are fleece baby blankets at your local dollar store that can make really good cheap hammocks if you have the time and a sewing machine. All 13 of mine are made out of these and it cost me $10 in all.

*Bedding:* Buying big bales of horse bedding may seem more expensive upfront but it is much cheaper in the long run.

*Ropes: *Buy dog ropes because these are longer and tend to be cheaper.

*Chew Toys: *These can be made completely of cardboard and paper.

*Litter Boxes: *Desk organizer tubs work well for me and you can normally find them in packs of 5 for $5 or $6 dollars.

*Food Bowls*: You don't even have to buy these if you decide to scatter feed.

*Food: *Even though it might not be a lot cheaper making your own food can be really good for your rats.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

These are some good vids to reference


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Also, remember not to cheap out on...
The cage
The food
The rats themselves

It is important you get high-quality food or else your rat's health could decline. Rats need at least 2 (preferably 3) sq feet per rat and most cages that are really cheap don't meet the rat's requirements for space. The main reason you shouldn't cheap out on your rats is because most backyard breeders sell their rats cheap while a real breeder that cares and puts a lot of time into their rats will ask for at least $20 but possibly more.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

How to Care for a Pet Rat (with Pictures) 

3 Ways to Exercise a Pet Rat

Keeping and Caring for Pet Rats

THE TOP 10 ITEMS FOR RATS!

🏠 BRINGING HOME RATS 🏠 | What to do & Expect

10 COMMON RAT CARE MISTAKES!

RAT DIET 101 | What should you feed your Rats?

🐭 5 FUN THINGS TO DO WITH RATS 🐭

How to teach your Rat to Spin | CLICKER TRAINING 💡

Adoption Application

Rocky Point Rattery - Pet Rat Breeder, Dumbo Rats

How to Potty Train Pet Rats: 7 Steps (with Pictures)

How to Feed a Pet Rat: 11 Steps (with Pictures)

How to Build a Safe Playground for Your Pet Rats

How to Teach Pet Rats to Jump: 12 Steps (with Pictures)

How to Bond With Your Pet Rat (with Pictures)

How to Shoulder Train a Pet Rat (with Pictures)

3 Ways to Catch an Escaped Pet Rat

3 Ways to Play with Your Pet Rat 

How to Decorate a Pet Rat Cage: 6 Steps (with Pictures)

Caring for Your Pet Rat | Advice & Guidance

Rat Care For Beginners!

Cage calculator

💡🐀 THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW BEFORE OWNING RATS 🐀💡

Top 10 Rat products to AVOID

How to Introduce a New Pet Rat to Another Rat

HOW I INTRODUCED MY RATS TO EACH OTHER!

🐭 HOW TO INTRODUCE RATS 🐭 | Rat care


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> How to Care for a Pet Rat (with Pictures)
> 
> 3 Ways to Exercise a Pet Rat
> 
> ...



These are some links that helped me when I was getting rats. Consider showing these to your parents too, it may help to convince them.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/c/Emiology/videos




https://www.youtube.com/c/ShadowTheRat/videos




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1OgQx-HDgD_RT3CLy8ceDA



These are three really good rat YouTubers


----------



## OrangeOddSocks (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow thank you so much for all the info!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

No problem, I'm always happy to help!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> Don't forget all the money you spend at the dollar store buying junk for them 😂


I've spend just as much, if not more, on stuff they love as I have on stuff I thought they'd love that they completely ignored or destroyed.

I'd say my ratties are directly responsible for some of Jeff Bezo's millions  🐭


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Lol we all buy tons of stuff for our ratties that they never use or destroy


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> Lol we all buy tons of stuff for our ratties that they never use or destroy


I'm consider starting a 12-step program for Amazon addicts


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

LOL! I would LOVE to see that!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Everything you need to know about pet rats


TweetShareSharePin138 Shares




aboutpetrats.com





This is another good website


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Wow @VivDaRatLuver you really went all out


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Lol ya


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Here are another two very important rat sites:
Very helpful for behavior: JoinRats
I would like to highlight this article from the site: Major Rat Body Language - RattyRat - JoinRats
Health: Rat Guide – A Layman's Guide to Health, Medication Use, Breeding, and Responsible Care of Pet Rats


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I know convincing parents can be hard and the more info you have the better


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Without know your situation, it' difficult to make suggestions. As a parent, here's what I would want to see from my kid asking about a pet:

1) Show me you've done the research and *know* what you're asking for. 

2) Show me you understand the responsibility you're asking to undertake. Otherwise, I know I'll end up being the person taking care of the animal.

3) Convince me this isn't just a momentary "wish" because you saw some cute videos or because a friend has one.

4) Print up a schedule that shows feeding times, play times & cleaning times, that don't interfere with your other responsibilities.

5) Explain to me how you plan on helping support this pet. Do you have money set aside for vets? Do you have a job or babysitting that will help provide you with funds for ongoing expenses?

The average lifespan of a rat is about 3 years. It's reasonable to assume there will be more medical issues at the end of their life along with other changes in the care needs. Walk me through that.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

lfraser06 said:


> Without know your situation, it' difficult to make suggestions. As a parent, here's what I would want to see from my kid asking about a pet:
> 
> 1) Show me you've done the research and *know* what you're asking for.
> 
> ...


I agree I would want to see that you put in most of your free time to research this animal so I am convinced that you won't just get it to love it for 3 weeks then not care for it.


----------

